# tool box mods.



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

my main box is one of these:
http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp?CATEGORY=ZAG+ROLLING+WORK&TYPE=PRODUCT&PARTNUMBER=033023R&SDesc=Stanley%26%23174%3B+Mobile+Tool+Chest










I was at Ikea a few months ago and came across a long magnet knife holder for the kitchen. i screwed it to the top of my toolbox and now it holds my 1"-6" knives. it spans the entire length of the top lid. i love it. if a knife isn't there, you can tell right away. I can put the lid with all my knives on a window sill and have easy access to everything off my stilts. I've gotten pretty good at just throwing the knife i'm done with at the magnet strip and it sticks. very pro.

inside the box i've screwed down an old dishwasher cutlery holder. it holds all the misc stuff i need. rasp, dw saw, snips, stapler, and about 15 other random items. 

i did have to remove the yellow storage tray in order to fit my hawk & drill in there. the cutlery thing more than makes up for it.

i'll post pics of it on sunday when i go back to work, and my custom stilts which i keep meaning to post.


EDIT: Added picture of magnet strip with knives.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i wanted to post something exactly like this. i was wondering what other people were using to carry their knives around in. i have not been super careful with mine i guess. i just throw them in this open case of mine(maybe post pic later. but i was using my 10" stainless marshaltown knife and it was leaving lots of little lines down the joint. so was my twelve inch of the same make. the blades looked smooth and felt pretty smooth but obvously are in rough shape. i haven't given them a good sharpening in a while and i usually use a trowel anyway but i was just wondering what some of you knife guys use to carry around your knives and how many of you actually maintain them. i know this was posted a while back but just wondering?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I found those worked great when I was doing commercial/high rises,there's too much stuff to lug into a job when taping.but when I went back to houses,and my truck was ten feet from the house,I stopped using it.but it sits at the ready,in my garage,for the day I go back to commercial.
they are good to have:yes:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I used to have 2 of those , 1 for knives, small misc tools that we need, cords and my drill, and the other for all the sanding stuff. I really liked them until someone figured that there must of been some expensive tools in there and stole them. I haven t replaced them, because I figure that if somebody wants my tools now they have to gather them up , and they will only go after the stuff they can sell. I really hate breaking in new knives.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

carpentaper said:


> i was wondering what other people were using to carry their knives around in. i have not been super careful with mine i guess. i just throw them in this open case of mine(maybe post pic later. but i was using my 10" stainless marshaltown knife and it was leaving lots of little lines down the joint. so was my twelve inch of the same make. the blades looked smooth and felt pretty smooth but obvously are in rough shape. i haven't given them a good sharpening in a while and i usually use a trowel anyway but i was just wondering what some of you knife guys use to carry around your knives and how many of you actually maintain them.



If your case is something like a milk crate, with holes in the sides (or you could put holes in the sides), you could try something like looping a couple wires across at one end of the case/crate - one wire higher up and one wire lower - to give you a 'compartment' to set your larger knives down into, and so protect the blades.

To create a 'wall' for that compartment if you'd like, you could keep your wider knives closest to the wires to help form that wall, so your smaller knives wouldn't get out so easily, if you wanted to keep them there as well. You could also slide something down between the looped wire to help form a wall. That 'something' could be a piece of cardboard.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

added another pic


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a couple of these.
Oops, the link isn't working now. Anyway they are Harley-Davidson tool boxes. 
http://www.thegaragedesigncenter.com/HDDX-26.asp


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

McDusty said:


> my main box is one of these:
> http://www.stanleytools.com/default...033023R&SDesc=Stanley&#174;+Mobile+Tool+Chest
> 
> 
> ...


would like too see those stilts. I use awp tool bag . i like these boxes . I'll get one for hanging tools.


----------

